# Virus problem....



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, it's like this. I was online last night, on my laptop, and I don't know how, but some popup occurred to somewhere, and all of a sudden, there's a virus on my laptop. From what I've read, it's something along the lines of AntiVirus 2007, 2008, or 2009. Now my task bar has that annoying little red shield with the x in it and pops up "You have a security problem!"


Anyone have any ideas of what'll remove that? Neither Ad Aware, AVG, OR McAfee will pick it up, much less kick it out.....nor will RogueRemover. Perhaps I just need to update these programs, but still.....


----------



## sloweye (Jan 9, 2009)

Found this, dont know if it will help.

Antivirus 2009 :: Antivirus 2009 Removal Instructions


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I took a look at that.

But right now my laptop's not connecting right to Stephouse-it's done this from time to time before, so it's not that big a concern, except that I can't seem to get anything else on there.


Which suddenly raises the question....I wonder if I should try to get one on HERE, then try to CD it to my laptop? Hmm.....


----------



## sloweye (Jan 9, 2009)

How about stating it in safe mode and turning the clock back to before it happened. other than that i dont thin i have anymore ideas.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 9, 2009)

Not entirely sure HOW to start in safe mode....still, there was one process that looked rather iffy to me.....yet I don't know enough to start messing around with the processes.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 9, 2009)

Think Ace would be the man to ask.

System Restore for Windows...Turn Back the Clock - Associated Content

Again, might help


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I just did a system restore, but not in safe mode. It appears to have helped.  I do know how to go through restore, just not into safe mode, is what I said. 


Still....the possibility that it could return from an undone system restore.....


----------

